# Saturday Watch



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, going to be wearing this one again today:

Rolex Oyster Perpetual










Cheers

Mark


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'll play. 










Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing this over night...

*Mido Ocean Star Multifort, Model M8823.4.38.8. ETA 2824-2,25 Jewels*










Mido give you lovely lume long time mister :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Wearing this over night...
> 
> *Mido Ocean Star Multifort, Model M8823.4.38.8. ETA 2824-2,25 Jewels*
> 
> ...


That's quite nice.  Does it have a screw on back or is it the one piece case design?

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing this over night...
> ...


Thanks, it has a screw on display back, the case style is based on one used by Mido & West End (plus maybe others) around the 1940s 

BTW it`s not really visible in the photo but the dial is a dark chocolate brown B)


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today.

Bertrand


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Jazzmaster this morning:










Cheers


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Divex for me again today.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

This one today.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

It's a Daniel day


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Glycine Today.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Off to the Bike Show at the N.E.C in a bit, wearing this...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Sinn UX ...


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Wearing this Debaufre today.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Sparky said:


> Hi, going to be wearing this one again today:
> 
> Rolex Oyster Perpetual
> 
> ...


Loving that one Mark...really nice. Enjoy.

Ian


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

wearing this today .










happy saturday.

jason.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Marathon SAR for me:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Sinn UX ...


Jase, you need to get some moisturiser on your hands, mate. They look a bit dry :tongue2:

I'm off top pick up the car from the garage and go to the supermarket wearing this Glycine


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Bathys today but changing straps and probably back again :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Blue Vostok for breakfast...


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Breitling today, JLC tonight


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Stowa Prodiver:










all the best

Jan


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

A Seiko Chrono for me this frosty morning.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Sharky always gets a wear at some point during the weekend...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Had to go out very early this morning therefore needed something nice clear & simple to see the time so I chose this...

* O&W MP2801, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels.*










Swapped over to these when I got home...

*Buran, Model 7750/442 1 903, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*










*Poljot Sturmanskie, cal.31682, 25 Jewels*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

SINN U1










paul


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

C SAR


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

JHM said:


> Stowa Prodiver:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great photo.


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Divex for me again today.


very nice i love the cut away part of the bezel


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Changed over to this for now.


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

been working on the house today so still got this on


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

This is my weekend do anything knock about watch.

Timex Expedition cheap it's a bit rough around the edges but I love it and not worried about damage etc.










Geoff


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Seiko 007










Andrew


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

This today










will be looking like this later


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

These now...

*Oris Artelier, cal.623 (ETA 2859-2) 27 Jewels*










*Oris `Big Crown Telemeter Chronograph`cal.674 (modified Valjoux cal. 7550) 25 Jewels*.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Had the Divex 500m on yesterday and today as i was at the lakes. Got back and have changed over to the OM.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

mrteatime said:


>


youre just rubbing it in now aint ya ,awesome looking bit of kit mate .

jason.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


offer still stands m8......just let me know and you can have a loan of mine for a bit


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Russ said:


> JHM said:
> 
> 
> > Stowa Prodiver:
> ...


+1

Have had to take a copy of that


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Wearing this day date from 1970


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bit late in the day and a bit dressy for me today


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I've had two on today, the IWC Bund (still), and the Enicar Sherpa Graph:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Old g- shock beater -at work and na camera -got to sort it soon


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> Russ said:
> 
> 
> > JHM said:
> ...


+2

It was just about the only Stowa I wasn't too bothered about... until now :blink:

So thanks for that :cry2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

langtoftlad said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > Russ said:
> ...


 Thank you guys! You may see some more pictures from that "photo session" in the future, as I took about 100 pictures I believe...

I cannot recommend that Stowa high enough. Build quality is simply perfect (so is the lume) and compared to some other brands it is quite affordable!

all the best

Jan


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Bill B said:


> C SAR


GRAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Precision.



Regards,

Russ


----------

